# Sassy's Halloween Costume



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My little gir-r-r is going to be a "Lady Bug" for Halloween. I have several pictures to share, so I will show them in 2-3 different posts. I don't want to bombard you all at once. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SO BEAUTIFUL! You should send the second picture to pamperedpuppy.com!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sassy is gorgeous!!







I don't know why but for me it looks as though something is drawn on top of her nose in black?? Is it just my computer??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh she is sooo cute. Don't ever feel you are bombarding us with pics. I LOVE looking at her!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!!! Now, she is just the most beautiful lady bug ever


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Did you make her costume? Too cute!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 22 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Oh she is sooo cute. Don't ever feel you are bombarding us with pics. I LOVE looking at her!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you, I know all mommies think their babies are cute, but not everyone loves seeing multiple pictures







I don't really think that would apply to Malt mommies but one never knows







I will post some more tomorrow.

*Olga, I'm not sure what you are seeing. She had a shiny spot on her nose in one picture and I tried to make it not shiny. Maybe you see that. I am not very good at editing photos *









*ButterCloudandNoriko, I would like to enter Sassy in contest, but as of this date I haven't checked that one out very close. The stroller picture might look good in a pamperedpet contest. What do you think?*

*littlepeanut and tlunn....thank you! I hope you don't get tired of Sassy pictures *


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Oct 22 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Did you make her costume? Too cute!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112412*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Jodi,
Yes I made it. I made the little dress part which is actually made from a pattern of one of those baby bibs that the baby's arms go through the arm holes and it fastens at the back of the neck. The wings were actually part of a little wand thingy that I found at Target for $1. Then I tore the wand apart salvaging the wings and then sewed some pipe cleaners around the perimeter of the wings so I could bend them like I wanted them. Then I sewed them onto the dress. So, for Sassy I just turned it around and fastened it under her chin. At first I had embroidered a lady bug on the bib but it did not show up well, and so when I found the wand (wings







) I just sewed them on top of the embroidery. I think it turned out very cute. The problem with her is getting pictures that show the costume instead of HAIR.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is just too gorgeous, breath taking!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Oct 22 2005, 09:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jodi,
Yes I made it. I made the little dress part which is actually made from a pattern of one of those baby bibs that the baby's arms go through the arm holes and it fastens at the back of the neck. The wings were actually part of a little wand thingy that I found at Target for $1. Then I tore the wand apart salvaging the wings and then sewed some pipe cleaners around the perimeter of the wings so I could bend them like I wanted them. Then I sewed them onto the dress. So, for Sassy I just turned it around and fastened it under her chin. At first I had embroidered a lady bug on the bib but it did not show up well, and so when I found the wand (wings







) I just sewed them on top of the embroidery. I think it turned out very cute. The problem with her is getting pictures that show the costume instead of HAIR.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112416
[/B][/QUOTE]

Excellent job! The wings are the cutest! Put the hair in pony tails so we can see the rest of it


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have some more photos that I will share in the next couple of days. So between each of the pictures maybe you can get the jest of the costume. The pony tails might work but only if I included her ears







those are her ears that are hanging that long


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is too die for! My goodness - you have done such a tremendous job with her coat. Can I send all my pups over to your place so you can grow their coat? Please pretty please!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Gorgeous pictures. Sassie is beautiful. I cannot get tired of loocking at pictures. Love them all.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

whata beautiful baby..if u ever need help editing them let me know


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I know you are so proud of her. She is too beautiful for words. If she goes trick or treating, she will still the spotlight from the kids.







Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 22 2005, 11:15 PM
> *She is too die for!  My goodness - you have done such a tremendous job with her coat.  Can I send all my pups over to your place so you can grow their coat?  Please pretty please!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112424*


[/QUOTE]


OMG! I would never have any free time.............but that will work. Can you send them tomorrow?







I know Sassy looks a little like I am running behind. I need to trim the bottom length of her coat. You can see in her photos that her hair is turned up on the floor about 3 inches. It turns up, then when she walks it trails behind her............OMG it seems to go everywhere







Do your little ones have the thick silky coat like Sassy?

*MalteseJane, thank you! I take lots of pictures. I know one day I may get the nerve to give her a shorter cut, so I want plenty of pictures of her long flowing hair. There are women who would die for Sassy's hair*









*LadyMontava, Thank you for the kind offer. I struggle so much with little things I try to edit, ie red eye, shiny nose, etc.







I always feel that everyone can tell any changes I have made. What program do you use, and was it difficult to master? (P.S. I still want to take you up on the offer of the sizzy.)*

*kab, Thank you, yes I am very, very proud of Sassy. Does it show?





















I want to take Sassy to the PetSmart costume contest, but I have a meeting that night (I volunteer for the American Cancer Society) and I won't be home until after 7 p.m. I need to give them a call and see if I can enter her that late. I know their thingy goes from 6--8 p.m. Anyway, I have 4 more pictures that I picked out to share. I will put a couple more up tomorrow. I would be too embarrasses to say how many pictures I took today.







*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i use adobe photoshop..i had an intrest in it so it wasnt hard for me to master..but for some it is. i'll be waiting for the pics to make ur siggy


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh she's gorgeous!! Her hair is beautiful!! What a sweet girl--Your so talented-her costume is way cute.





























Gosh I haven't been on much the last couple of days and come back to all these beautiful fluffs and their costumes








I can never see to many pictures!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 23 2005, 12:53 AM
> *Oh my gosh she's gorgeous!! Her hair is beautiful!! What a sweet girl--Your so talented-her costume is way cute.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thank you.....I will be putting a couple more pictures in another post tomottow. (Actually today







but later.....after daylight







)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

She is such a beauty







She make an adorable lady bug too


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is sooo beautiful & she looks so cute in her Lady Bug costume!







You did a great job making it!!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I LOVE the costume - wish I could make soemthig like that for Audrey, but I don't think I'm terribly creative!









Sassy will definitely win the halloween costume competition if you can go - she just looks gorgeous!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!














She looks beautiful in her lady bug costume. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is the most beautiful and elegant maltese!!! And it really shows that she has a great life.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sassy looks beautiful in her costume. She is so perfect looking. She definetly looks like she can be in a maltese calendar or something.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

She's too cute!!! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Littlemans Mom, Abbey, Dana, Vicki, mmo, NewMom328, Msloke, lacey, *thank you all for the compliments. I was very pleased at how the costume turned out. I was so tickled when I found the wand that i took the original wings from. They were the perfect size. Lacey......I made the costume, on the first page I wrote a response to chloej about making the costume if you want to read it.

*NewMom328* Sassy is in the 2006 SM calendar


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 23 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Littlemans Mom, Abbey, Dana, Vicki, mmo, NewMom328, Msloke, lacey, thank you all for the compliments. I was very pleased at how the costume turned out. I was so tickled when I found the wand that i took the original wings from. They were the perfect size. Lacey......I made the costume, on the first page I wrote a response to chloej about making the costume if you want to read it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112606*


[/QUOTE]


I just saw that. I couldn't believe that you made that! It looks great. The photos look so professional. I wish Daisy would hold still long enough for some really good pictures. Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacey+Oct 23 2005, 02:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw that. I couldn't believe that you made that! It looks great. The photos look so professional. I wish Daisy would hold still long enough for some really good pictures. Your dog is beautiful!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112607
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lacey,
I usually bribe Sassy with treats when I am taking pictures. Sometimes she settles right in and does so well, at other times she isn't as patient. But as she gets older she is tolerating pictures more and more. You know that little Malts are very eager to please, maybe Sassy is just entertaining the mommy.







Sassy will be 3 years old Dec. 2nd.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm hoping Daisy will calm down with time. She's only 8 months old and she's still as hyper as she was at 8 weeks.







Maybe she'll calm down some when she gets fixed.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sassy is the cutest ladybug I've ever seen & what a great model she is


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacey_@Oct 23 2005, 03:01 PM
> *I'm hoping Daisy will calm down with time. She's only 8 months old and she's still as hyper as she was at 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

She probably won't start to settle down until she is around 2 years old.







They are actually considered pups until then.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

What a beauty...Great job on the costume. Sure looks like a winner to me!! And PLEASE bombard us with pics. I can never get enough. Of course, I'm guilty of pic bombarding.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sassy is absolutely breathtaking! Tell me again where you got her. I know you've posted that information before but I've forgotten. You have shown her, right?

What a gorgeous (and spoiled!) girl!


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

She's SOOO pretty!!!! You keep her so gorgeous!!! I prefer the puppy cut, but if I could keep my Cha Cha so well groomed, maybe I would try! I groom 2 times a day... & have her professionally groomed every 6 weeks. I'm impressed!!
Jellybn1


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sassy is just gorgeous! I love seeing pictures of her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 24 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Sassy is absolutely breathtaking! Tell me again where you got her. I know you've posted that information before but I've forgotten. You have shown her, right?
> 
> What a gorgeous (and spoiled!) girl!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112932*


[/QUOTE]

Sassy was bred by Nancy Black of Nanack Maltese in Longwood, FL and yes, I have shown her but only once. She took a Best in Breed and a First Place in her very first show, but she hated the hoopla of the day (ring)....all the waiting around and the other breeds everywhere. I had hoped to meet some new friends in the show business, but to tell you the truth some "true show dog" people are a little....how would you say it







anyway, neither of us had a very good time, except the excitement at home that we had actually won that day. So I have my little Sassy wall with her ribbons, and pictures of her and that is all we need. When I looked back at the pictures I could see the unhappiness in her little face and I told her when we got home that she would not have to do that again. She is my darling angel and she will always be a champion in my eyes and heart. So that was the beginning and the end of Sassy's show career.







I have full papers and right on her, ie....show, breeding, anything I wanted to do. Sooooooo, I chose to spay her and enjoy her as a loving loyal companion for many years. No litters for her. _Sassy is such a brat that if she had ever had a litter she would have probably brought them to me with the look "here mommy, you do it!" _







Actually she would probably have been a great mommy, because she is so sweet, but I could not think of having my baby gir-r-r violated by some little male doggie
















_*This post is in NO way meant to be a negative reflection on or to the breeders or any other member of our forum. *_


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*maltx3, thank you for the compliment.* *TuckersMom, thank you for the compliment. Don't you just love taking pictures of your baby...I do. * *jellybn1, thank you for the compliment.....WOW! you groom twice a day? I have been guilty in the past, but normally I just groom Sassy once a day anymore. Her coat texture has become so that once a day keeps her nice. * *Mystify79, thank you for the compliment. And I wanted to say how much I love your baby's Halloween siggy. Did you make it yourself? Great job!* I hope I did not miss anyone. I truly appreciate all the nice comments everyone writes.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Oct 22 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I would be too embarrassed to say how many pictures I took today.
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww, we love your pictures! Besides, I've gone through a whole roll of film in ten minutes before, without an adorable costume


----------

